# Schwimmteich mit Unken ueberbevoelkert



## Joschus (7. Juni 2009)

Servus

Mein Schwimmteich, der gleichzeitig auch Biotop ist, ist seit neuestem mit __ Unken ueberbevoelkert. Und ich meine tausende davon... Wie werd ich die wieder los? Nen Storch einfliegen is mir da ein bissl aufwendig 

Danke fuer eure hilfe


----------



## bigpit12 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit  Unken ueberbevoelkert*

huhu joschus willkommen hier im forum 


nen teil wird mit sicherheit abwandern wenn sie ausgewachsen sind, denke ich mal. 
ist doch zum teil nachwuchs oder ? 

umsiedeln ist so nen ding. da es meist geschützte arten sind, siehts da wohl schlecht aus. das ist das "leid" eines teichbesitzers. 

gruß pit


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit  Unken ueberbevoelkert*

Servus Joschus

Herzlich Willkommen

Welche Unkenart < Klick ist den bei Dir am Teich.

Ein Übersichtsbild von deinem Teich und auch der Unken würde mich brennend interessieren, denn leider hat noch niemand über Unken am Teich berichtet , zumindest mir nicht bekannt .

Als Feinde dürften sich __ Ringelnatter & Co anbieten. Also Ringelnattern nicht des Teiches verweisen, sondern sie als willkommene Dauergäste betrachten .


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit  Unken ueberbevoelkert*

Servus Pit

Als "Leid" würde ich Frosch/Unken/Krötenbesatz nicht betrachten .

Sondern eher als willkommene Gäste, denn sie helfen die Insektenpopulation in Grenzen zu halten und sind selbst in der Nahrungskette schmackhafte Happen 

Joschus dürfte für die Unken einen recht "Nahrhaften" Teich haben.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit  Unken ueberbevoelkert*

Hallo

und herzlich Willkommen!

Wenn Du tatsächlich Unken hast - dann freu Dich ganz doll, denn die sind äußerst selten. 

Aber egal ob Unken oder __ Kröten, die gehen eh bald von allein, mach Dir keine Sorgen. 

Und bitte stell Dein Profil mal richtig - ein Schwimmteich mit 562 L deucht mir ein wenig klein


----------



## bigpit12 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit  Unken ueberbevoelkert*

hehehe helmut 
das Leid war in anführungsstrichen und mehr ironisch gemeint, da legen sich die leute nen biotop an und wundern sich dann, dass sich tiere ansiedeln 

ich habe selbst einige __ frösche im teich und freue mich immer wieder über das quaken 

selbst die gartennachbarn sagen, das war ja wieder nen schönes froschkonzert....... 

lg pit


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit  Unken ueberbevoelkert*

Servus Pit

Sorry, daß habe ich dann mißinterpretiert 

Dann ist ja alles gut und ich freue mich wieder einen Tierfreund gefunden zu haben


----------

